# جهاز تخطيط القلب Ecg



## فتنة الروح (8 سبتمبر 2008)

صاحب الموضوع المهندس صالح:20:


السلام عليكم



يحوي الملف المرفق على وصلة التحميل لملف عن الــ ECG

password: www.bme-arabia.com







*الملفات المرفقة* 

 ecg.txt ( 29بايت )


----------



## ليدي لين (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مع الاسف ظهر فيه خطا


----------



## ليدي لين (9 سبتمبر 2008)

يبدو المشكله من عندي


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ليدي لين قال:


> يبدو المشكله من عندي


 
الله يعطيك العاقيه على المرور تاكدي من المشكله وبمكانك الاتصال في الخاص
شكرآ لك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندسة البغدادية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
هلا والله اختي بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ayham87 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسه طبيه قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية


 

الف شكر ياااااابعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي

الف شكر على المرور


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ayham87 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية


 

الف شكر ياااااابعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي

الف شكر على المرور


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا مهندس


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الق قال:


> الف شكر يا مهندس


 


شكرآ يامهندس:56:


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## mouhamad seif (29 مارس 2011)

shokran ya kbir


----------



## ايلاف علاء (17 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلأ


----------



## maglan (7 ديسمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيكم اخى


----------

